# Coyotes & 3-Bucks Trail-Pic



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Check these out...

My sons trail cam took these shots recently. Looks like I may be huntin' coyotes in the near future.

Cool pics huh?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool pics. Two of those bucks should be good shooters next year. And the yote, nice coat this time of year would be nice. Find a tree in the area and get up it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice pics, dont know what to be more impressed by the bucks or the nice yote.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Agreed very cool pics. Thats a healthy looking yote. Hes been eating good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool pics...thanks for sharing!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

The yote had his pic taken 1 hour after the bucks. I'd bet he's tailing them looking for some easier prey. Nice looking pelt on him that's for sure.


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

wow. yeah he looks good - shoot it


----------



## gumby j (Mar 18, 2008)

cool pics!!


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

very cool pics, and very good quality photos, what brand is the trail cam?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I cleaned this up so lets keep it that way. Anymore such post and it will be removed.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow. I haven't checked this post for a while, and now I'm wondering what I missed. 

I musta missed it...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

wow that yote looks pretty healthy! so do those bucks!


----------

